

Ask HN: Startups and Past Contributions - dummy_equity

In many startup-related articles and HN posts, I've read that people tend to overvalue past contributions, and undervalue future contributions. Eg:
http://cdixon.org/2009/08/23/dividing-equity-between-founders/<p>Why do many people not put a lot of value on past contributions, such as forming the idea and developing the business plan, when deciding how to split equity between co-founders?
======
answerly
This line from the linked Chris Dixon post sums it up pretty well:

"Remember that an equity grant is typically for the next 4 years of work
(hence 4 years of vesting)."

